# Rouen Duckling and Others



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's some pics of the little Rouen duckling that arrived this morning. Also caught Darth Vader in typical GLARE mode, and a pic of a mating season victim with an injured leg/foot:

http://www.rims.net/2006Apr07

Terry


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

I love the pic of darth vader, very beautiful. He looks mysterious.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Mistifire said:


> I love the pic of darth vader, very beautiful. He looks mysterious.


LOL! He looks threatening to me! Still, my Stinky, has really fallen for this tough guy.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Here's some pics of the little Rouen duckling that arrived this morning. Also caught Darth Vader in typical GLARE mode, and a pic of a mating season victim with an injured leg/foot:
> 
> http://www.rims.net/2006Apr07
> 
> Terry


Wonderful pictures Terry.  
The duckling with his beanie baby is too precious. 
Darth Vader is quite handsome. He definitely looks like a 'no nonsense' pij. 
So sorry to hear about the injured duck.  
Are Rouens the same as, or similar to, mallards? Your babies look just like the ones here.

Cindy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That female Roen looks pretty ragged. Glad she's at your place for some R&R! Darth Vader is a handsome bird and sure has the "Don't Mess With Me" glare down pat!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Cindy,

No .. Mallards and Rouens are not the same .. Mallards are wild .. and Rouens are domestic .. they do look almost exactly the same but when grown the Rouens will be about three times the size of a Mallard .. when babies .. then you have to tell by the eye stripes .. that's why I put it in the pics.

Terry


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Haha love Darth Vader,how old is that guy!?I know that band color and it`s an older band.Haha love all the pictures and I hope the duck gets to feeling better!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Silly Season*

Oh the picture of the duck with injuries re mating times - at the moment I am seeing ducks in all sorts of silly places, on pavements ( sidewalks) in fields that they aren't normally in, looking for I guess nesting sites. Every year is the same and I do worry about them - as they are a bit daft. 

Also the other night saw one Canada goose completely duck another under the water - there were two pairs and one goose went after one of the other pair and vice versa- it upsets me when they turn on each other, but I know its a territorial and protective thing - the ducked goose did re-emerge from the water!! - you want to say to them that they need to stick togther in these turbulent times!!! 

Tania


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

Oh, the duckling is just adorable. I feel so bad for the poor lady duckling  , I'm glad she has some pleasant relaxing and quality healing time with you. 

Darth Vader is one "handsome devil" isn't he? I'd like to see him strut his stuff!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

birdboy12 said:


> Haha love Darth Vader,how old is that guy!?I know that band color and it`s an older band.Haha love all the pictures and I hope the duck gets to feeling better!


Hi Erik,

I'll have to look at his band again to be sure, but I think he is a 2003 bird bred by a fellow in Norco. I did trace the band when I got Darth but the breeder had no records of who he sold or gave the bird to and didn't want the bird back.

Terry


----------

